# Do your pigeons dream?



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Sometimes I think I notice my pigeons dreaming. I've noticed this more with squeakers because they will seem to be asleep but give off a few squeaks. Then again, it can be hard sometimes for me to really be sure that a pigeon is asleep or just resting. Pigeons seem to be light sleepers.

Anyone have any opinions or observations concerning this? Do pigeons dream?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Yes*

I believe all beings dream. Wonder if pigeon dream about swimming? I dream about flying.


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi - Sometimes Eggbert will be sound asleep and he'll coo but it's not quite as loud as when he is wide awake. When we had our dog she would bark and then move her legs like she was running and I always believed she was dreaming. Horses sleep 15 minutes out of every hour at night and I've noticed with ours they nicker quietly but remain asleep. They are extremely light sleepers, however. I just figured they were dreaming like everyone else does. Regards, Danielle.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yahhh, unless ill or getting over an injury, they are light sleepers indeed.

I think they dream, and sometimes I have seen what I thought looked like one waking themselves up accidently, from something they were dreaming, and having that look of getting re-oriented to their waking surrounds for a moment or two.

I think many species likely dream while awake in some way also, in a dual awareness of some kind, while we tend to do it mostly in sleeping and only slightly when awake.

Another possibility I wonder about, is that maybe dreams are really something allways occuring in some parts of anyone's mind, but that one is not usually focused there, in the regions where that is happenning, unless sleeping or by default or for having the skill or other to do it.

Phil
las vegas


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Intriguing subject, Monica! My initial guess is that they dream, since I've observed what looks like dreaming in so many different animals (dogs, cats, horses, mice, rats, gerbils, and cavies.) Thinking about it, however, those are all mammals. I don't believe that reptiles dream. Since birds are supposedly related to dinosaurs, does this behavior occur only in mammals or in all warm blooded creatures? If you are a prey species, do you modify your dream behavior to be very subtle so you don't end up as a midnight snack?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terri B, and all who wonder about our charges' qualities of dreams and character and mysterious provenance and all...


Birds, while postulated cursorally to be related to Reptiles, may instead, turn out to be, a more central 'trunk' of a Tree, from which sprang, the old and stable 'branch' which is called...'Reptile'.

Birds, physiologically, are far more sophisticated than any Reptile, or, than any Marsupial, or, than any Mammal, and, Zoologically in fact, represent a much higher and more sophisticated order of Creature than us or other Mammals.

Few of the so called 'Dinosaurs' were in fact Reptiles at all anyway, in any way but for the cursorial postulation of 'relation'...and the more they are finding out about them, the less they resemble Reptiles in any but some few skelital and 'scale' kinds of ways, and what are now being understood to have been Birds' most anticeedant forms, appear to have preeceeded the earliest Reptiles.

Birds are, and probably in their anticeedant forms virtually always were, the most diverse, most widely adapted, most extreme, and most successful and ingenious gamut of species of 'large' Life on Earth.

Our Planet, has been 'their' World, far more than it has been anyone elses, if it makes any sense to think like that, and maybe it doen't...but, they preceeded Mammels even as clearly recognisable Birds, and they did not arrive on the scene then, with a suitcase. They had already been here, a long long time.

In essence, many of the terribly mis-named 'Dinosaurs' we may know of, and endless more kinds we may not know of who walked on 'two' legs...and any and all of the Dromaeosaurs and 'Raptors' or Maniratorians or all the Theropods generally...are now being understood, finally, as representing, essentially, various orders and digression's variants, of flightless Birds...

The earliest ancestors of whom, are now being found to have posessed fully asymetrical and true and proper 'Flight Feathers' on their 'arms'...while themselves not fliers at all...so..there is speculation now, that these 'dinosaurs' had somehow evolved "from" Birds who had posessed flight, or, how does one account for Flight Feathers on their 'arms'?

Birds of course still retain the genes for posessing Teeth and dexterous fingers for grasping things, and, imaginably, could re-instate these and other features, should they see fit to to do.

And, it is expected now, that sooner or later, we will find a well enough preserved 'T-Rex', to show that he too, had asymetrical, 'Primary', or Flight Feathers, and, was 'Feathered' likely all over, even as other Birds were and are...


So...

Basically, what almost no one was 'seeing' for so long, is that these were 'Birds'...even if they were not fliers per-se...

I am certain that were I to get one to raise, a hatchling or wild orphan Baby 'T-Rex'...or even a more diminutive Velocoraptor, or Maniraptorian of about my size and weight when mature, that not only would it dream...but (poop a good deal too, and ) that I would find my foster parenting of it...and it's various ways and moods and presence and ways of being, to be everything familiar to me already, in every way...

Their adolescence however...might be a little awkward at times, what with all that enthused arm-wing flapping and squeals of delight to be fed ohhh, five, ten, tweny or fourty or a few hundred pounds of fresh meat and Livers and Intestines and so on, and some nice Veggies too of course, per meal...and their happy romps around the house or wishing to climb onto my shoulder when I am trying to do things around here, might be a mite rough on me...

Lol...

But I'd do it!

...if one were brought to me to raise...

It would be such fun..!

Lol...

I would be delighted...


Phil
las vegas


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

All I know is that I have Pigeon Dreams...
Regards,
Carl


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

bigbird said:


> All I know is that I have Pigeon Dreams...
> Regards,
> Carl



...and what a beautiful dream that is.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ah....takes MY breath away!

Treesa


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes, that picture says it all.So beautiful and calm.


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

BigBird, what a beautiful painting. did you paint it? I just finished a painting of of clouds and my Birmingham Rollers (10 of them) playing in the sky. But your painting is so much better, makes me envious!

I also think higher animals dream. After all our brains are so much alike in other ways. I heard somewhere recently that we humans share the highest amount of genes with dogs -- could that be true??? I know that after watching our pigeons interact with one another, that their mating rituals are very much like ours, all the cuddling and kissing going on. )

RoundAbout


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

RoundAbout,
Yes, I did it using PhotoShop, most all of the art on
the pigeons.com site is mine. Thanks for the comments.

As for birds, pigeons take the prize in gentilness and charm, Crows have it in the brain department, but I think pigeons are smart in other ways.

Regards,
Carl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

How very beautiful. You are a wonderful artist.

This would make a wonderful desktop. Is it permissible to do that with any of the pictures? One picture that I really love is the little white pigeon with the Santa cap on that you can pull up from, I think, the home page. I don't know what kind it is but it is so cute.

Also, I think you may be the one to thank for the terrific stories. One day I'm going to post something about our "Frosty" that we thought to be dead like you mention in one of your stories.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Yes, you can use any of the pigeons.com art.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## kuwait city (Jun 5, 2005)

let me think first !!! yeeeessss the pigeons always dream ... specialy my pigeons about ... about ??? about me ... because Im the One whos give them foods


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Now that is a funny comment Mr. kuwait city!I bet they do dream about us, the ones who feed them and take care of them.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I bring my pigeon Tooter indoors at night and put him in his "sleeping cage" in the roon next to ours. Sometimes when he seems to be in a deep sleep he will make a grunting sound. My senior dog,Huggie, "yelps " like a puppy,sometimes in his sleep.It does make one wonder if they do dream in their sleep, doesn't it?


----------

